# Jar with anchor maker's mark (not Anchor Hocking)



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 6, 2021)

Recently I found this 16-panel condiments jar. I am puzzled by the anchor logo on the bottom. This is not an Anchor Hocking logo, and the jar was obviously made before the company ever existed. With the bubbles and imperfections in the glass, I'd say it's early 1900's. Has anyone seen this logo before?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 9, 2021)

Worth a look here -



			Makers Marks
		




			https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/ALogoTable.pdf


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 9, 2021)

jarsnstuff said:


> Worth a look here -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found it! I knew about that website and use it a lot, but somehow never saw the logo tables. It's from Sydenham Glass Works, Ontario, Canada. They didn't last too long as company. The anchor mark was used from 1900-1910. Thank you for the link.


----------

